# ******* BBQ Grill



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigok: 









And it's portable too, just have to inflate the tire.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The one above can easily be converted with a few adjustments to this.












and here's the exact opposite of the above grill.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Those are just too cool. I think I see my next project coming to light..LOL


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

i looked at that yellow one and immediately thought "i wonder if you could somehow fit some outlaws under that..."


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> :bigok:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You work with what you got ...right?:rockn:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Building a lift kit for that would be a piece of cake. Then the laws would fit just fine. WOW, we are talking about lifting and lawing a wheel barrow / bbq pit.... I think we have it bad


----------

